

What it means to be happy and how to improve our happiness? - Charlesmigli
http://trendfollowing.com/whitepaper/happiness.pdf

======
simonsarris
There was a great article about a 72-year study on happiness from Harvard a
while back. I submitted it to HN back then and it will probably be of interest
to the readers of this paper.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2009/06/what-
mak...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2009/06/what-makes-us-
happy/7439/)

------
denzil
Looks interesting. I recently read about how to be happier on Less Wrong, it
has quite few more tips: <http://lesswrong.com/lw/bq0/be_happier/>

------
starpilot
The author of this release is James Montier. He writes about behavioral
finance on his blog <http://behaviouralinvesting.blogspot.com> and through his
books. He's reached shown some very interesting human pitfalls in managing
money.

------
synctext
Could not stop reading, good 6-pages.

Finally, an easy to understand algorithm for discovering happiness. Not easy
to execute. It states the obvious, but in a rational, nerd-compatible (VC-
compatible) way.

Recommended reading.

------
keeptrying
The consulting company that wrote this would probably have charged $20,000 for
it at first publication.

~~~
mdda
The company that produced this is an Investment Bank. Clients would not be
charged explicitly for the research - it would be part of their 'news feed'
from the bank (but to receive that feed, you'd have to give the appearance of
being a client worth talking to).

It has all the appearance of being something a bank's research people might
throw together to show that they had a lighter side (during quiet summer
months).

Most of the research they've pulled together comes from universities, though.

